# dongle



## johnbilly1 (Oct 11, 2011)

Could anyone give me info on purchasing a pay as you go dongle for use in the Oroklini area for connecting my pc via wireless, as we use our apartment on a partime basis maybe visiting twice a year for 2or 3 months I really do not want a more permanant connection.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

These are the two operators who provide what you are after. They have shops around Cyprus.

Cytamobile-Vodafone
MTN Mobile Broadband

Alternatively there are wifi hotspots around cyprus where you can buy unlimited access for 1 week etc... they may cover your area.

http://www.citycellhotspot.com/
REDWiFi

There may be others in Larnaca area but I know the two above are the main ones in Limassol.


----------

